# my litters



## Mr.Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm expecting four litters in about a week! they are two litters of fancy mice and two litters of feeder mice! the fancy mothers names are Taylor and Carrie . the feeder moms are Miranda and Kellie.

Is it okay to leave two females expecting litters together in a tank? will they raise the pups together?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, i always do this. Two does is better than one in my opinion, as if one doe produces less milk or gets ill, you have the other doe there anyway. I've never had any problems with it - just make sure the does know each other, ie, have been in with the same buck, or are sisters or relations that have lived together previously.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of folks here prefer to keep each doe separate, in case one of them goes nuts and decides to wipe out their litter. That way, they can't wipe out someone else's litter as well. That said, I keep my does together, and recently had a doe who did wipe out her own litter. While making space for her to be separate, the other doe had her litter, and they've been happily nursing them together. Four little babies between two big mommas ought to have enough milk to drown in it!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

it seems to be a matter of opinion as to whether or not it is ok to put two moms together to raise pups, personally for me it depends on how close together they are due, if they are due within like a day or two of each other I wouldn't worry about it however if you don't know what kind of moms they are going to be I would be leery about it. Good luck I hope your mice do well!


----------



## Mr.Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, here is an update

things did not turn out well after all

both moms did have something that sort of looked like babies. however, they were all sorts of weird sizes and shapes and did not even seem to be formed properly at all, from what i could see of them. i think something was wrong with them.

both moms ate all the "babies" so that was disappointing, also

we let them rest for a week and then today we put the dad back in there with the moms. we watched them for about an hour to be sure the re-introduction went well, and everyone seemed okay with each other, best we could tell

so, we are trying again

wish us luck!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If that happens again, I would not breed from them any more.


----------



## Mr.Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

we got a good batch of two litters over the weekend. we have one feeder litter and one fancy litter.


----------

